# PC vor Stromschwankungen schützen?



## Korri (4. November 2008)

Hi, seit ich umgezogen bin hab ich das Problem das ich in meiner Wohnung Stromschwankungen habe sobald ich ein paar Elektrogeräte einschalte und nun hab ich gehört das davon der PC auch kaputt werden kann, deshalb möcht ich gerne wissen ob man dagegen etwas tun kann?


----------



## Miamoto (4. November 2008)

Es gibt Steckerleisten mit Spannungsschutz. Bin bei Brennenstuhl gelandet. Gibts in jedem Baumarkt. Ist ne solide Marke, angeschlossenes Equipment ist bis 5 mio € versichert.

Brennenstuhl HP


----------



## Nofel (4. November 2008)

Eine kleine USV. Benutzen wir in der Firma um PC die in Werkshallen in der nähe von Schweißautomaten und CNC-Fressen stehen zu schützen. Sonst kann es passieren das er einfach mal ausgeht wegen zu starker Schwankungen.

Die Steckdosenleiste ist ja leider nur Überspannungsschutz. Aber sind wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## Wagga (4. November 2008)

Es gibt spezielle Steckdosenleisten für den Pc.

Mit Masterfunktion = Pc aus alle angeschlossenen Geräte aus.
-Überspannungsschutz

Die sollte eigentlich das Problem lösen.
Gibts im gut Sortieren Elektrohandel oder manchmal als Sonderangebot bei Discountern.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Korri (4. November 2008)

Also ist die Hardware mit so einer Stromleiste geschützt oder braucht man noch so ein USV, was auch immer das ist.

Was mich noch interessieren würde ist ob mit so ner Stromleiste auch das Monitorflimmern aufhört wenn ich z.B den Ofen oder so eingeschaltet habe?


----------



## Nofel (4. November 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unterbrechung...Stromversorgung

Kommt drauf an. Überspannung reicht eine Steckdosenleiste. Starke Stromschwankungen Über/Unterspannung reicht es nicht.


----------



## Korri (4. November 2008)

Da es bei mir immer auftritt sobald ich ein Elektrogerät einschalte geht ich mal von Unterspannung auf, deshalb würd mich halt interessieren ob die Hardware geschützt ist mit so ner Überspannungsschutzleiste?

Hab bei nun geguckt und wollt wissen ob "Mit Entstörfilter" auch das flimmern weggehen würde?


----------



## Klos1 (4. November 2008)

umziehen


----------



## Carcharoth (4. November 2008)

Afaik haben Netzteile von Enermax auch sowas ähnliches drin. Aber kA ob die so starke Stromschwankungen aushalten.


----------



## Korri (5. November 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob es nun so starke sind, da ich es nur merke dass der Bildschirm flackert sobald ich einige Geräte an habe, aber mir gehts drum das die Hardware nicht kaputt geht :/


----------



## Miamoto (5. November 2008)

Wenn ich das so höre würde ich in deinem Fall wie folgt vorgehen:

Netten Brief an den Vermieter schreiben 
- Probleme schildern 
- Vermieter unter (angemessener!) Fristsetzung zur Behebung auffordern 
- Mietminderung androhen 
- Ersatzvornahme (Du beauftragst einen Handwerker und ziehst die Kosten von der Miete ab) androhen 
- Du kannst ihm ja noch schreiben dass Du ihm die Kosten für Reparatur / Neubeschaffung der defekten Geräte auch von der Miete abziehst

Wenns innerhalb der von dir gesetzten Frist nicht behoben ist, Miete einbehalten! Lass ihm ruhig 2-3 Monate, das ist mehr als fair.

Meist kommt dann Bewegung ins Spiel.  Ne schlechte Elektroinstallation ist kein Schönheitsmakel!!! Hey meine Budde brennt ab, aber hauptsache meine Hardware ist gesichert xD OMG


----------

